

In-flight Internet service issues fake HTTPS certificate YouTube visitors - seccess
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/01/gogo-issues-fake-https-certificate-to-users-visiting-youtube/

======
yellowapple
I'm not sure what's more fucked up: the fact that Gogo disallows streaming (of
all things) and thus makes their in-flight network effectively useless to the
vast majority of users (who, you know, probably want to watch a movie or
listen to music while they're careening about in Earth's atmosphere), or the
fact that they're using it as an excuse for malicious behavior that doesn't
even actually address the problem they've inflicted upon themselves (since
blocking access to YouTube can be achieved _much_ easier with, you know,
actually blocking access to that particular domain at a network level).

> "We can assure customers that no user information is being collected when
> any of these techniques are being used," [Gogo's CTO] wrote. "They are
> simply ways of making sure all passengers who want to access the Internet in
> flight have a good experience."

I'm pretty goddamn sure that having my Youtube (and by extension, Google -
thus, email) credentials sniffed does not make for "a good experience". Anand
Chari can piss off with his terrible excuses.

